# Howard Miller Grandfather Clock Chimes continuously



## oeagleo (May 30, 2013)

Hello,
I have a Howard Miller Grandfather/Grandmother clock that periodically begins the "hour" chime, and continues on, and on, and on, in fact the other day, (before I turned off the chime) I believe it told me it was 33 o'clock. What could be causing this? I thought about getting a can of compressed air, and gently trying to blow air through the mechanism, thinking it might be dirty, but I love this clock, and don't want to break it.

Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi. Canned air won't help and may blow dust and lint into the movement and cause it to stop. The fix will likely involve removing and disassembling the movement to clean and reoil it. A combination of old thickened oil and dust is probably causing it to run endlessly. It is a project that can be done at home if you are adept at working with small mechanisms that have a lot of parts and can document the disassembly. Disassembly may reveal some worn pivot holes which would have to be rebushed. The alternative is a clockmaker who may suggest swapping your movement for a new one as a less costly.alternative.


----------

